# groin vault ceiling pictures



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks speedy and 16th , Here:clap: are the wine cellar construction photos.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

I still don't get it? Back to the drawing board.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm telling you, there is a conspiracy.


I can post those type of photos.

Can you post on the gallery?

what happens when you select the "manage attachments"?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Email them to [email protected], and I will host them and post them for you.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

heres the groin vault ceiling...
this is the only pic i can put in at the moment, but i will have updated ones soon.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for all your efforts to get this picture up. I'm looking forward to the updates. I still have no idea how you are going to do this... so I'm really interested to see how its going to happen.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Email them to [email protected], and I will host them and post them for you.


Thanks Tscar ,I will E-mail some to you right now. Dave


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice! Here you go:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

What a neat project. Thanks for posting the photos TSC. I assume you are going to use a cut/thin brick to finish the ceiling. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

All of that is thin brick.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice layout and work, but I thought you were going to do a true groin arch with full sized brick. Did one with my old boss about 20 years ago.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

we are going to slick the joints with dark charcoal mortar.The wine racks are going to be mahogany and have a 13" depth so there will be a 3" reveal on the piers. And the light you see is only temporary, we're hanging a wrought iron chandeler.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I did a small one 5'x7' a couple years ago. It is much more difficult than it looks. I have also built several in tile similar to the one here but not as big. I say good job.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

THX Bill


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> All of that is thin brick.


Ahh Yes


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Everybody give Tscarborough a round of applause for helping me post these photos,I sure couldn't figure it out. THX Tscar :notworthy:notworthy:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> Nice layout and work, but I thought you were going to do a true groin arch with full sized brick. Did one with my old boss about 20 years ago.


cjkarl, we wanted to keep the weight down, tats why we used thin brick set with Mapei ultra lite thinset.We did a test and stuck a back buttered brick to the ceiling and 15 seconds later could not pull it off with our finger tips.We had to lift the corner with a trowel to break the suction. Notice we used Cushwa bullnose step brick cut down to make the ribs.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW!! Hey MM, that is some sweet work!! Coulda been worse-- they coulda chose some of that 1 1/2x3 "MINI BRICK" !!


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

THX Bill, you got me thinking before and I decided not to aply the thin brick to the plywood ,and went with the lath and scratch coat.:thumbsup:


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

REALMasterMason said:


> :w00t:Luke, I am your father.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You Do Not Know The Power of The Dark Side. Come With Me. It is The ONLY Way.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmBtr9bbPEc&feature=related


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Photo update : Ready to finish brick tomorrow.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

nice , real nice


----------



## REALMasterMason (Apr 8, 2008)

:clap:Nice job Grasshopper, you have learned well. Just remember as you finish your brick tomorrow my son, "He who does not measure twice, cuts twice" :thumbup:


master mason said:


> Photo update : Ready to finish brick tomorrow.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

REALMasterMason said:


> :clap:Nice job Grasshopper, you have learned well. Just remember as you finish your brick tomorrow my son, "He who ndoes ot measure twice, cuts twice" :thumbup:


Ahshole,Grandfather,Wax on Wax off:notworthy


----------



## REALMasterMason (Apr 8, 2008)

:donatello:This is true Grasshopper, but only when it pertains to your carrot.:wallbash: Please proceed with posting your project pictures so that I may make sure that it is done properly my son.:bangin:


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

REALMasterMason said:


> :donatello:This is true Grasshopper, but only when it pertains to your carrot.:wallbash: Please proceed with posting your project pictures so that I may make sure that it is done properly my son.:bangin:


*Chin waa! Chin waa! he wont let me buy rice cakes, for father!*


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

master mason said:


> *Chin waa! Chin waa! he wont let me buy rice cakes, for father!*


This thread has taken quite the turn for the.................. weird. 

You guys must have some background so to speak!


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

lukachuki said:


> This thread has taken quite the turn for the.................. weird.
> 
> You guys must have some background so to speak!


He's my brother's brother,you know my mother's son.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DBCoop (Feb 29, 2008)

REAL!!! Ol fawther lets see some pics of your work?????????????


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

*Use the force Luke!









*


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Luke looks like he feels forced as it is!

D.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Archie Bunker:thumbsup:


----------

